# Cowboy boots.



## R0ME0 (Feb 10, 2010)

I reside in the south and I've noticed that a few men wear suits with cowboy boots. 

They look great and can pull off this look. 

I have a charcoal BB sack suit and I would like to wear it with cowboy boots. 

Have any of you gents seen this look before? 

I intend on wearing a white or light pink OCBD, repp tie or Vineyard Vines tie, I haven't decided on the belt yet because I first need to purchase the boots. No pocket square or ribbon watch band. 

What do you guys think?


----------



## Cruiser (Jul 21, 2006)

R0ME0 said:


> Have any of you gents seen this look before?


Sure, not at all uncommon in some locations; Texas, Arizona, etc., and other places with a decidely Western take on clothing. In other places, Nashville for example, you see a fair number of cowboy boots but not necessarily with suits and ties.

Cruiser


----------



## ZachGranstrom (Mar 11, 2010)

When I went to San Antonio to visit family some years ago, I noticed that many of the business men in the city wore cowboy boots with suits. And I have to say that it actually looked nice, so I say just buy a pair and try it in a suit.:icon_smile_big:


----------



## JakeLA (Oct 30, 2006)

Cowboy boots and a sack suit are a terrific combo provided


A) you are a cowboy
B) it is the year 1886


----------



## Dr. François (Sep 14, 2008)

I support the wearing of boots in a business (in my case, academic) environment.

I wear my boots about once every two weeks, just to break up the black/brown rotation a bit. They get more use with casual wear (jeans, mostly).

My advice: keep your first boots VERY conservative. Go for a basic black, dressier brown, or black cherry (western-speak for burgundy). Get a more rounded toe (some call it an "R" toe, versus the pointy "J" toe). I wear my black cherry Dan Post boots with charcoal trousers and an odd jacket or a navy suit. I frequently get compliments on them.

I do not advise Roper style boots for this application. They are great for casual wear, but aren't "fancy" enough to pair with wool trousers.

Don't strut. Don't show them off. Never tuck your pants into them. Wear them like they are what they are: shoes. Really, really comfortable shoes with a lot of history. It helps if you have a connection to a place where boots are justified or have worked around horses or cattle. If not, forgetting that you're wearing boots is the first step in looking natural in them.

I just finished reading Elmore Leonard's book Up in Honey's Room. The femme fatale, Honey, asks the protagonist, Carl Webster, if he always wears cowboy boots. "They're my shoes," he replies. It's a good answer when anyone asks about them.


----------



## dks202 (Jun 20, 2008)

ZachGranstrom said:


> When I went to San Antonio to visit family some years ago, I noticed that many of the business men in the city wore cowboy boots with suits. And I have to say that it actually looked nice, so I say just buy a pair and try it in a suit.:icon_smile_big:


Still lots of dress boots here, especially around the courthouse. Ostrich is popular. Never wear roper style with a suit. Don't forget to leave the cuffs off the pants.


----------



## eagle2250 (Mar 24, 2006)

^^
+1 regarding most of the advice offered by Dr Francois. My single exception is with his comment relative to wearing the Roper designs with a suit. I've a pair of Dehner Dress, black calf, Wellingtons (pretty much what I consider a Roper design.) that still see occasional wear with my suits. Wore them for years with my USAF Class A's, also a suit of sorts (I think?).


----------



## Epaminondas (Oct 19, 2009)

Really, if you're not from a western state that had some history of cattle ranching, please don't do this - it's silly; as if you're playing childhood dress-up. It's costumey unless you can back it up. It's fine in Texas, Nebraska, New Mexico, etc., but if I saw it in Geogria (particularly in the Atlanta area), I would assume someone got carried away with nostalgia after renting Urban Cowboy from Netflix.

Neither cowboy hats nor cowboy boots are southern. I know some dudes in opryland from states such as TN, SC, GA, etc. like to ear them, but they used to tuck their pants into their boots and wear sequined shirts with fringes, too.


----------



## Dragoon (Apr 1, 2010)

I'm curious about the admonition not to wear ropers with a suit. It seems like it would go together to me. I don't own a suit and may well never. I do love my Justin ropers though. Mostly worn with straight jeans, occasionally with khakis to work if the weather is nasty.


----------



## Coleman (Mar 18, 2009)

If you Easterners will continue to look the other way when I wear Ivy League Style (which I always do), I'll look the other way when you wear cowboy boots and ropers :icon_smile_wink:.

Oh, and although I don't do it (because I don't own any such boots or wear suits), I think they're fine with suits (but I also think loafers are fine with suits).


----------



## godan (Feb 10, 2010)

Men wear boots with suits often in Cheyenne and Laramie, and one sees it occasionally in Denver. Like Stetsons, which are also not uncommon out here, there is a risk with boots of being perceived as "all hat and no cattle." It is a bit like wearing extreme mountain gear anywhere but on extreme mountains.


----------



## bluesman (Aug 17, 2009)

I've been wearing western boots with suits for decades. If the boot is subtle and understated (e.g. no contrasting stitching, colorful inlay or extreme shape to toe or heel) and it polishes up well, few people even notice that they're boots beneath pant legs of proper length, i.e. full break in front and to the heel in back. Boots are much more stable on my long, narrow (12A) feet than most shoes, and bespoke boots are what you'd expect them to be - supremely comfortable, supportive and beautiful. They last forever, and the makers I've worked with all provide full maintenance and rebuilding services at very reasonable cost. They need soles and heels miuch less frequently than my shoes do, and all but fragile exotic skins (of which I have none) tolerate extremes of weather very well.

Here are some of the boots I've accumulated over 40+ years:


----------



## Trip English (Dec 22, 2008)

There's also the issue of the cut of the pants leg. A standard BB sack suit may not have the volume to accommodate the boot. I believe it's called a "Stetson cut" when a dress trouser leg has a boot cut.

Also, probably don't do it.


----------



## Cruiser (Jul 21, 2006)

Epaminondas said:


> Really, if you're not from a western state that had some history of cattle ranching, please don't do this - it's silly; as if you're playing childhood dress-up. It's costumey unless you can back it up. It's fine in Texas, Nebraska, New Mexico, etc., but if I saw it in Geogria (particularly in the Atlanta area), I would assume someone got carried away with nostalgia after renting Urban Cowboy from Netflix./quote]
> 
> Of course your assumption could be wrong. I used to know a fellow who lived just outside of Nashville who made his living with horses. Unless he was playing softball (his second love after horses) he was wearing cowboy boots or ropers. He even spent time on the rodeo circuit riding bulls and he had the trophies and broken bones to back it up.
> 
> ...


----------



## Mr. Mac (Mar 14, 2008)

That's called "Western Trad". I do it every year during our local Roundup celebration. Just pick up your feet while you walk or you'll look like a city-slicker.


----------



## Mr. Mac (Mar 14, 2008)

Epaminondas said:


> Really, if you're not from a western state that had some history of cattle ranching, please don't do this - it's silly; as if you're playing childhood dress-up. It's costumey unless you can back it up. It's fine in Texas, Nebraska, New Mexico, etc., but if I saw it in Geogria (particularly in the Atlanta area), I would assume someone got carried away with nostalgia after renting Urban Cowboy from Netflix.
> 
> Neither cowboy hats nor cowboy boots are southern. I know some dudes in opryland from states such as TN, SC, GA, etc. like to ear them, but they used to tuck their pants into their boots and wear sequined shirts with fringes, too.


And for heaven sake if you don't have a trust fund, haven't attended an Ivy League school, or didn't grow up in New England, please don't wear sack suits, OCBD's or Aldens.


----------



## R0ME0 (Feb 10, 2010)

Thanks for the advice everyone. I guess that was a silly idea I had and won't be doing it. 

What I had in mine were boots like these:


----------



## R0ME0 (Feb 10, 2010)

bluesman said:


> I've been wearing western boots with suits for decades. If the boot is subtle and understated (e.g. no contrasting stitching, colorful inlay or extreme shape to toe or heel) and it polishes up well, few people even notice that they're boots beneath pant legs of proper length, i.e. full break in front and to the heel in back. Boots are much more stable on my long, narrow (12A) feet than most shoes, and bespoke boots are what you'd expect them to be - supremely comfortable, supportive and beautiful. They last forever, and the makers I've worked with all provide full maintenance and rebuilding services at very reasonable cost. They need soles and heels miuch less frequently than my shoes do, and all but fragile exotic skins (of which I have none) tolerate extremes of weather very well.
> 
> Here are some of the boots I've accumulated over 40+ years:


Impressive collection, thanks for sharing.


----------



## eagle2250 (Mar 24, 2006)

R0ME0 said:


> Thanks for the advice everyone. I guess that was a silly idea I had and won't be doing it.
> 
> What I had in mine were boots like these:


RM Williams Craftsman boots...very nice...I certainly wear mine with a suit. You should as well! :thumbs-up:


----------



## jhcam8 (Aug 26, 2008)

R0ME0 said:


> What do you guys think?


Pointed or round toe?


----------



## Earl of Ormonde (Sep 5, 2008)

Scene - Bob's Country Bunker

Elwood Blues: "What kind of music do you have here?"
Bob: "We have both kinds, country _AND_ western"

:icon_smile_big:


----------



## 12345Michael54321 (Mar 6, 2008)

I've seen this "boots w/suit" thing, on trips to parts of Texas and Arizona. At least among lawyer types, it wasn't uncommon. No, this wasn't how most of the lawyers with whom I met happened to dress, but a non-trivial percentage did wear boots with their suits.

Me, I wouldn't do it. Mostly because I wouldn't feel comfortable wearing such a combination. Just the way I was taught, and the part of the country where I was raised.

But I'm not a barbarian, to assume that my ways and my practices are necessarily universal. Other places have other ways of doing things (dressing, eating, entertaining, etc.), and accepting differing footwear customs - within reasonably broad limits - certainly falls within my comfort zone.

I've also seen well respected legal, financial, and political figures in the Southwest wear bolo ties with their suits. Frankly, this combination bothers me more than does the boot thing, but so long as I don't have to don a bolo tie myself, I can deal with it.

Never did meet with a female lawyer wearing boots and a bolo tie with her suit. They always dressed in conservative Eastern female business attire.
-- 
Michael


----------



## Youngster (Jun 5, 2008)

I love 6 inch lace up boots, and I often wear them with dressier clothes. Follow your heart; wear your boots.


----------



## bluesman (Aug 17, 2009)

Cruiser said:


> But in reality at the end of the day guys like that really don't care what assumptions others might make.


...and, to me, that's the most important statement in this thread. Why on earth would one care about opinions of total strangers formed entirely on the basis of arbitrary rules and unsupported assumptions? Those who are truly all hat and no cattle will supply confirming evidence on their own - footwear is virtually never the sole indication of a personality disorder (pun intended, but the thought is correct).

If any of you has wondered what western boots are like to wear every day, buy a pair and find out. If they're not comfortable when you try them on, they're not for you - do not expect them to magically reshape themselves. But at least a few of you will discover another pleasing wardrobe accessory. Get them in polished calf with conservative rounded toes and low heels - you might even like them with a suit.

Here's Kevin Rudd in a pair of Williams boots while meeting strangers abroad:


----------



## 4dgt90 (Dec 2, 2009)

lucchese's are the best cowboy boots. they can run anywhere from a couple hundred bucks all the way into the thousands. don't get ropers, get a pair with a walking heel. mine have a pointed toe but i think you could go either way, rounded or point. i just go for a simple calfskin but some people have very nice full quill ostrich boots that look great.

I only wear mine with jeans but i have seen many people around my town, nicknamed "Cowtown", wear them with suits. I couldn't pull it off since I don't consider myself a cowboy but to each his own.

check ebay as there are plenty of them on there, lots of brand new ones too if you're not up for paying several hunderd bucks.


----------



## WouldaShoulda (Aug 5, 2009)

I find it most important to make sure you pair them with the right suit!!


----------



## eagle2250 (Mar 24, 2006)

^^
.....and keeping it real, that poster was made before the age of 'spray-on tans!'


----------



## Cruiser (Jul 21, 2006)

Personally I think that the notion that one must be a "real" cowboy in order to wear cowboy boots is silly. After all cummerbunds were at one time worn only by servants in India. I have a hunch that there are quite a few here who wear cummerbunds without ever having been a real servant. :icon_smile_big:

Cruiser


----------



## beherethen (Jun 6, 2009)

Boots can be very comfortable and give a different kind of support than normal shoes. On the rare occasions I wear them, I kind of feel as though I could kick a door in. 
https://www.huffingtonpost.com/amanda-christine-miller/instyles-hal-rubenstein-t_b_115213.html
If they are OK for President Bush and you like them, then why not?


----------



## bluesman (Aug 17, 2009)

tdecast said:


> lucchese's are the best cowboy boots.


Aw, geez, t - when this gets out, J B Hill, E Vogel, Lisa Sorrell, Bo Riddle, Little Dave Viers and a hundred+ others out there are going to be sorely disappointed...

Seriously, Luccheses are very nice boots but they're nowhere near "the best cowboy boots" (if there really is such a thing - I simply don't believe in the concept of a single best of most things). Their twisted cone last actually fits me almost as well as my bespoke boots do - but I'm a 12 A with a very narrow heel, and I know many who don't like the way that last fits them. And Lucchese now makes more boots with modern construction than they do with pegs, so make sure you know which line you're buying. Their lower end is neither hand crafted nor world-class.


----------



## Epaminondas (Oct 19, 2009)

Cruiser said:


> Personally I think that the notion that one must be a "real" cowboy in order to wear cowboy boots is silly. After all cummerbunds were at one time worn only by servants in India. I have a hunch that there are quite a few here who wear cummerbunds without ever having been a real servant. :icon_smile_big:
> 
> Cruiser


Wow, I've never heard that cummerbund line before.........oh, wait a minute...

https://askandyaboutclothes.com/community/showpost.php?p=1049421&postcount=23
https://askandyaboutclothes.com/community/showpost.php?p=944870&postcount=112
https://askandyaboutclothes.com/community/showpost.php?p=932529&postcount=34
https://askandyaboutclothes.com/community/showpost.php?p=921367&postcount=44
https://askandyaboutclothes.com/community/showpost.php?p=804512&postcount=27

I think you neeed to get a new writer for some new material. What would be silly is, for instance, a guy from the Bronx wearing cowbot boots in Greenwich - there's a time and place issue to consider.


----------



## bluesman (Aug 17, 2009)

Epaminondas said:


> What would be silly is, for instance, a guy from the Bronx wearing cowbot boots in Greenwich.


So should a waiter's tie and cummerbund match his or her boots?


----------



## hookem12387 (Dec 29, 2009)

Come here: 

Buy custom boots. I'll buy you a Shiner, and you can complete your Texas weekend.


----------



## Cruiser (Jul 21, 2006)

Epaminondas said:


> Wow, I've never heard that cummerbund line before.........oh, wait a minute...
> 
> https://askandyaboutclothes.com/community/showpost.php?p=1049421&postcount=23
> https://askandyaboutclothes.com/community/showpost.php?p=944870&postcount=112
> ...


Dude, you need to get a hobby, unless of course keeping track of my posts is your hobby. In that case I'm happy to oblige with more since we all need to have a purpose. By the way, are you aware that the cummerbund was once worn by servants in India? :icon_smile_big:

Cruiser


----------



## Epaminondas (Oct 19, 2009)

Cruiser said:


> Dude, you need to get a hobby, unless of course keeping track of my posts is your hobby. Cruiser


It took hardly any time at all - that's just a sampling. You repeat the same things A LOT - it's tough not to notice.


----------



## bluesman (Aug 17, 2009)

hookem12387 said:


> Buy custom boots. I'll buy you a Shiner, and you can complete your Texas weekend.


Now that's funny. Whenever we're in Austin, I'm the only one wearing boots and everybody else on the street is in sneakers. Allen's is primarily a mid-range purveyor of stock boots like Justin and Nocona (which are fine, and I have some of each - but they're far from custom). They do sell Lucchese, but Lucchese stopped custom lasting more than 20 years ago.

Give my regards to Hudson's - it's one of my favorite restaurants anywhere.


----------



## hookem12387 (Dec 29, 2009)

I always think of Allen's as more of the experience of it all. It just feels right. Though Earl Campbell has a pair of Luchesse's my friend there is designing right now.


----------



## Cruiser (Jul 21, 2006)

Epaminondas said:


> It took hardly any time at all - that's just a sampling. You repeat the same things A LOT - it's tough not to notice.


Fair enough. Of course when the crew of jean haters goes on their regular and predictable tirades about jeans I think you should also pull up all of their past posts and point this out to them. And don't forget the predictable comments about black shirts, black pants, and black suits. Surely you have noticed those repeated comments from the same people haven't you?

They probably aren't aware of the fact that they repeat those tired rants over and over. You need to set them straight also.

Of course I guess that there is the possibility that you only notice it when you see that it's Cruiser repeating something and it's something that you don't agree with. Could that be a possibility? Just wondering because for the life of me I don't see how you missed those other guys and their recurring comments on those subjects.

Cruiser


----------



## Cruiser (Jul 21, 2006)

bluesman said:


> Whenever we're in Austin, I'm the only one wearing boots and everybody else on the street is in sneakers.


Even Texas native Willie Nelson wears sneakers most of the time these days.










Cruiser


----------



## hookem12387 (Dec 29, 2009)

^^ As to Willie, as much as I love him, the man can barely stand in the sneakers. I don't think he's even allowed to wear boots anymore. It's actually rather sad having him forget his own lyrics at live shows.


----------



## Kondi (Jan 5, 2012)

bluesman said:


> They do sell Lucchese, but Lucchese stopped custom lasting more than 20 years ago.


An old thread but this information is incorrect. Lucchese will make custom lasts you have to go to El Paso for the fitting their factory stores in San Antonio and NM won't do it. $600 for the lasts only and you'll need to order a pair once every two years to keep them on file. Lucchesse is the best of the widely available off the shelf boots. Their classics are their top of the line and the only one they will resole. Their classic black leather sole roper is very much a dress boot unlike a Justin rubber sole roper that is not. The Lucchese ropers cost more than AE and while AE was laying folks off two years ago. Lucchese was working OT six days a week and not keeping up with demand.

There are a long list of custom boot makers who do better quality. Texas monthly has a list of the top 50 online. M.L.Leddy's with a store at the Houston stockyards is one of the bigger custom boot makers.

There is a city dweller perception that cowboy boots is a southern thing. Business/Formal attire for agriculture including banking includes cowboy boots in rural settings all across the country from California to New York.

Cowboy boots are right for those who know it's right and don't have to ask. If in doubt don't. No disrespect intended.


----------



## eyedoc2180 (Nov 19, 2006)

Kondi said:


> An old thread but this information is incorrect. Lucchese will make custom lasts you have to go to El Paso for the fitting their factory stores in San Antonio and NM won't do it. $600 for the lasts only and you'll need to order a pair once every two years to keep them on file. Lucchesse is the best of the widely available off the shelf boots. Their classics are their top of the line and the only one they will resole. Their classic black leather sole roper is very much a dress boot unlike a Justin rubber sole roper that is not. The Lucchese ropers cost more than AE and while AE was laying folks off two years ago. Lucchese was working OT six days a week and not keeping up with demand.
> 
> There are a long list of custom boot makers who do better quality. Texas monthly has a list of the top 50 online. M.L.Leddy's with a store at the Houston stockyards is one of the bigger custom boot makers.
> 
> ...


 I am glad for this update. Leddy's in Fort Worth will get a few of my hard-earned dollars next week. I've got a pair of black ropers, and wondered if they were "ok" with a trad suit for a Saturday session with patients. (Maybe, maybe not, and I agree that cuffs may be problematic.) Another roper, or perhaps a conservative cowboy boot, is on the menu. I agree that AE classics are the best off-the-shelf boots, wishing I had known that when I bought the trendy Fryes all those years ago. Here's the tip of the day: skip the calf, goat, etc. and get "ranch hand" leather. These have been my most comfortable shoes of all time. Yippy k(eye) y(eye) yayh! BTW, Leddy's service is the best!


----------



## bluesman (Aug 17, 2009)

Epaminondas said:


> Really, if you're not from a western state that had some history of cattle ranching, please don't do this - it's silly; as if you're playing childhood dress-up. It's costumey unless you can back it up. It's fine in Texas, Nebraska, New Mexico, etc., but if I saw it in Geogria (particularly in the Atlanta area), I would assume someone got carried away with nostalgia after renting Urban Cowboy from Netflix.


Ummm.......I hope I'm wrong and it's just innocence, but the attitude this post reflects is worse to me than the attitude it decries in the wearer. I've been wearing *western* (not "cowboy") boots for decades both because I like the way they look and feel and because they stay on my 12A feet. Well made, well fitted boots are a joy beyond most. And with plain toes on not-so-radical heels, they go unnoticed by essentially everyone when worn under a good suit or slacks.

Good boots last a lifetime with reasonable care, and I treasure mine beyond words. Most of my shoes are Ferragamos because they're also narrow and well made, but I'd give them up long before I'd let them pry my boots off.

We don't make fun of your taste, Epaminondas - please try to respect ours without denigrating it. Lliking western style boots is not silly, childhood dress-up, or costumery. It's just something I and many others really love for very good reasons


----------



## filfoster (Aug 23, 2011)

R0ME0 said:


> Thanks for the advice everyone. I guess that was a silly idea I had and won't be doing it.
> 
> What I had in mine were boots like these:


Are these not 'dealer boots' or Chelsea boots, akin to Congress Gaiters that have been accepted footwear for suits since before the Civil War? (War Between the States or whatever you will argue about calling it). They aren't really 'Cowboy boots' as I understand the term. I am not familiar with cowboy boots with the elasticized or cloth ankle insert.


----------



## RM Bantista (May 30, 2009)

Gentlemen:
See the image of the 'Iron Duke'.



Well, Isn't this the same thing as any dress boot and intended for riding and hard use in peace and war? And is it not essentially the same as any Western roper, though taller and intended for the pant to be tucked rather than over the shaft? And would not a Western riding heel be suitable to accommodate the different stirrup width and thickness of the American Western saddle rather than the English metal stirrup? I think that as the tall calf Wellington was considered appropriate and smart for evening, one may allow that a gentleman may be properly shod in a well-presented dress boot and suit of daily work wear. One may say that the tall boot is what enabled gentlemen to move out of knee-breeches and into long pants in the first place. While we may have lost ground on over the calf hose in fine fabrics in the short term, not to mention a lost appreciation for gentlemen's high heeled slippers with silk bows and tasseled Hessain boots as fiitting and appropriate, we may have gained overall in the wider range of practical and acceptable clothing options available.
Western boots may be worn with almost any kind of dress a gentleman may please. They are more adaptive to occasion than most any other footwear with a bit of taste, always a variable, and may be as functional as necessary to the duty at hand with the thoughtfulness of any other purchase for purpose.
Good fortune and Regards to you all,
rudy


----------



## Billax (Sep 26, 2011)

Senor Bantista,
If you'd remove the ending semicolon in the URL you posted, the picture will display and your point made.


----------



## filfoster (Aug 23, 2011)

Billax said:


> Senor Bantista,
> If you'd remove the ending semicolon in the URL you posted, the picture will display and your point made.


If I have typed out the URL without the semicolon correctly, the picture is of the Duke of Wellington wearing his Hessian style boots (similar to Hussar boots in length and top design and decoration but without the 'wrinkled' vamp). I can find no information that these were commonly 'dress' boots for anyone not in uniform, unlike cowboy boots or even cuffed top riding boots, worn in Regency times.
This is all wandering quite far from the OP and jots and tittles but, well, this is a forum like that, I suppose.


----------



## filfoster (Aug 23, 2011)

I save many the trouble and correct myself on the Hessian boots as civilian dress boots with this from our own Andy's forums:
https://askandyaboutclothes.com/com...n-and-Bl%FCcher-Heroes-of-the-Napoleonic-Wars

Still, we have wandered from 'cowboy boots'.


----------



## RM Bantista (May 30, 2009)

Billax said:


> Senor Bantista,
> If you'd remove the ending semicolon in the URL you posted, the picture will display and your point made.


Gentlemen:
Thank you for the tip, and I would were I able at the moment to do so, which is probably something else I ought to understand that is not immediately apparent to me.
However, I think that the point has subsequently been made that western boots are not out of line with traditions of equestrian boots worn by gentlemen.
The Blucher boots shown in the threads referenced below may allow me to reconsider the opinion that a Derby should not be worn with suits in all circumstances, provided I can ever afford a pair of White's; one never knows what may be achieved when the determined mind is applied to a problem.
Thank you for the guidance.
Regards, and good evening to you all, Gentlemen,
rudy


----------



## Orsini (Apr 24, 2007)

R0ME0 said:


> ...What do you guys think?


Don't let any real cowboys see you doing this.


----------



## eyedoc2180 (Nov 19, 2006)

*taking the plunge*



bluesman said:


> ........I've been wearing *western* (not "cowboy") boots for decades both because I like the way they look and feel and because they stay on my 12A feet. Well made, well fitted boots are a joy beyond most. And with plain toes on not-so-radical heels, they go unnoticed by essentially everyone when worn under a good suit or slacks.
> 
> Good boots last a lifetime with reasonable care, and I treasure mine beyond words.........


Well, I wore the Lucchese black ropers with with a Paul Stuart grey pinstripe today, and actually got a couple of compliments from patients. OK, one doesn't count, because it came from a Longhorn student who was wearing black ostrich boots, but I digress. Mrs. Eye is pretty conservative, but still gave the "thumbs up," especially for a Saturday outfit. Part of the problem with judging "ropers" is that there are so many varieties. Mine are black ranch hand leather, which means soft leather without much gloss. To those who would say, "just look at what this forum has become," I am arguing that a little variation is ok. No, I am not arguing that the Paul Stuart is "trad," 'cause it's not. I did wear an OCBD with repp tie, though. 
:icon_smile_big:

__________________________
"The jacket's gonna be cut slim and checked
Maybe a touch of seersucker, with an open neck......'
Pete Townshend


----------

